# 82nd Airborne jumping in Ft. Bragg - pix



## Ravage (Jun 29, 2008)

> Army Soldiers watch as two C-17 Globemaster IIIs prepare to drop paratroopers during Joint Forcible Entry Exercise June 18 at Fort Bragg, N.C. The Joint Forcible Entry Exercise is a joint airdrop designed to enhance service cohesiveness between Army and Air Force members, allowing both services an opportunity to properly execute large-scale heavy equipment and troop movement.
> (U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. Rasheen A. Douglas)









> Paratroopers from the *82nd Airborne* Division jump from a C-130 Hercules during Joint Forcible Entry Exercise June 18 at Fort Bragg, N.C. The exercise is a joint airdrop exercise designed to enhance service cohesiveness between Army and Air Force members, allowing both services an opportunity to properly execute large-scale heavy equipment and troop movement.
> (U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. Jacob N. Bailey)









> Paratroopers from the* 82nd Airborne* Division jump from a C-17 Globemaster III during Joint Forcible Entry Exercise June 18 at Fort Bragg, N.C. The exercise is a joint airdrop exercise designed to enhance service cohesiveness between Army and Air Force members, allowing both services an opportunity to properly execute large-scale heavy equipment and troop movement.
> (U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. Jacob N. Bailey)









> Paratroopers from the *82nd Airborne* Division jump from a C-17 Globemaster III during Joint Forcible Entry Exercise June 18 at Fort Bragg, N.C. The exercise is a joint airdrop exercise designed to enhance service cohesiveness between Army and Air Force members, allowing both services an opportunity to properly execute large-scale heavy equipment and troop movement.
> (U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. Jacob N. Bailey)









> Paratroopers from the *82nd Airborne* Division move toward a rally point after jumping from a C-17 Globemaster III during Joint Forcible Entry Exercise June 18 at Fort Bragg, N.C. The exercise is a joint airdrop exercise designed to enhance service cohesiveness between Army and Air Force members, allowing both services an opportunity to properly execute large-scale heavy equipment and troop movement.
> (U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. Jacob N. Bailey)









> *82nd Airborne* Division Soldiers gather to watch a personnel drop during Joint Forcible Entry Exercise June 18 at the Holland Drop Zone at Fort Bragg, N.C. The exercise is a joint airdrop exercise designed to enhance service cohesiveness between Army and Air Force members, allowing both services an opportunity to properly execute large-scale heavy equipment and troop movement.
> (U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. Jacob N. Bailey)


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting those pics Rav ! 

Brings back many memories of good times, good Brothers, and serving my country. 

Thank you.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 29, 2008)

You are welcome :)


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a friend new to the 82nd who participated in this jump.  Nice to see some pics, thx Rav.


----------



## car (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks, Rav! 

Although, I'm wondering which DZ that tower is on. I'm sure it's been built since I left in '02. Prolly Sicily or Holland. They were "re-doing" Holland when I left....so that's my bet.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 30, 2008)

one more pic :)







> Paratroopers jump from a C-17 Globemaster III during a joint exercise, June 18, 2008, at Fort Bragg, N.C. The exercise enhances cohesiveness between services, allowing an opportunity to move large-scale heavy equipment and troops. The paratroopers are assigned to the *82nd Airborne* Division.
> U.S. Air Force Staff Sgt. Joshua DeMotts


----------



## Ravage (Jul 13, 2008)

Still 82nd but a bit different story...



























> Family and friends welcome approximately 300 Paratroopers from the 82nd Airborne Division's 1st Brigade Combat Team as they return to Fort Bragg July 13, 2008 in Fayetteville, North Carolina. The unit's area of operations spanned across western, central and southern Iraq, and over the course of a 13-month deployment. The 1st BCT suffered 8 soldiers' deaths.


----------



## car (Jul 13, 2008)

Again, great pics, Rav. 

GEN Shelton used to like to say that Ft. Bragg is the center of the universe. I always preferred wearing the maroon beret.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 13, 2008)

Great pics Rav!


----------



## NewfieBaker (Jul 13, 2008)

Amazing pictures! Thanks.


-Newf


----------



## elle (Jul 14, 2008)

Rav, those are impressive photos!

Brought a better perspective for me just seeing the scale of paratrooper exiting an aircraft.  

The sensory impact of soldiers returning home to the arms of their elated families brought more than a few tears here.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 11, 2008)

Again not Ft. Bragg but the 82nd never-the-less







> U.S. Army Soldiers assigned to weapons squad, 1st Platoon, C Company, 1st Battalion, 504th Parachute Infantry Regiment, pose for a photo before patrolling Rusafa, Baghdad, Iraq. Photo by Staff Sgt. Jason Bailey.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 13, 2008)

Great photos — AIRBORNE All The way


----------



## Ravage (Oct 29, 2008)

This time from Pope Air Force Base







> U.S. Army soldiers receive pre-jump training during a joint forcible entry exercise at Pope Air Force Base, N.C., Oct. 21, 2008.
> U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Airman Kamaile Chan


 






> U.S. Army soldiers assigned to the 82nd Airborne Division wait to have their rigging and gear inspected by jump masters during a joint forcible entry exercise on Pope Air Force Base, N.C., Oct. 21, 2008. U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. William Greer


 






> U.S. Army Master Sgt. Jeffrey Tyler checks Spc. Edwin Tyren's gear and rigging during a joint forcible entry exercise on Pope Air Force Base, N.C., Oct. 21, 2008. Tyler is a jump master assigned to Headquarters and Headquarters Battalion, 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 319th Airborne Field Artillery Regiment, 82nd Airborne Division. U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. William Greer


 






> U.S. Army soldiers assigned to the 82nd Airborne Division get ready to board a C-130 Hercules aircraft during a joint forcible entry exercise on Pope Air Force Base, N.C., Oct. 21, 2008. U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Angelita Lawrence


----------



## Ravage (Oct 29, 2008)

> U.S. Army soldiers assigned to the 82nd Airborne Division get ready to board a C-130 Hercules aircraft during a joint forcible entry exercise on Pope Air Force Base, N.C., Oct. 21, 2008. U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. William Greer


 






> U.S. Army soldiers assigned to the 82nd Airborne Division get ready to board a C-130 Hercules aircraft during a joint forcible entry exercise on Pope Air Force Base, N.C., Oct. 21, 2008. U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Angelita Lawrence


 






> U.S. Army soldiers assigned to the 82nd Airborne Division parachute from a C-130 Hercules aircraft during a joint forcible entry exercise on Pope Air Force Base, N.C., Oct. 21, 2008. U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. William Greer


 






> Heavy equipment floats to the ground from a C-130 Hercules prior to U.S. Army soldiers assigned to the 82nd Airborne Division jump for a night airdrop on a Fort Bragg drop zone during a joint forcible entry exercise on Pope Air Force Base, N.C., Oct. 21, 2008.
> U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. Jeremy T. Lock


----------



## Muppet (Oct 29, 2008)

What good memories. Thank you.

F.M.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 17, 2008)

Great pics. There's nothing as impressive as a big unit parachute jump.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 17, 2008)

My wife still says there was nothing scarier than being on the DZ during a night drop... just hearing a couple planes fly overhead, then a couple minutes later being suprised by a squad of Rangers moving to their ORP... scared the ever living shit out of her :)


----------



## RetPara (Nov 18, 2008)

Post #14 \ Picture 2

What are the woodland bags? Are those some of standard jump stowage bags for all the different kinds of rucks and such folks are carrying now?


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 19, 2008)

And pardon a web-footed Marine for asking the purpose of the geometric shapes taped to the sides of the helmet. For recognition?


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 19, 2008)

RetPara said:


> Post #14 \ Picture 2
> 
> What are the woodland bags? Are those some of standard jump stowage bags for all the different kinds of rucks and such folks are carrying now?



Exactly.  



			
				7point62 said:
			
		

> And pardon a web-footed Marine for asking the purpose of the geometric shapes taped to the sides of the helmet. For recognition?



They are for recognition in the air and on the ground...  Makes finding your assembly area a lil easier at night...or its supposed to.  Personally I have never had good luck with the shapes.  I prefer chemlights in various colors/arrangements...

HTH,

Crip


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 20, 2008)

We started using chem-lights right before I ETS'd out of the division.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Nov 20, 2008)

surgicalcric said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer my Etrex and a 8 digit grid;)


----------



## Muppet (Nov 20, 2008)

I could be wrong but when I was in, mid."90", we had the shapes to show which co. you were in.

I.E.: I had 1 red tape band around my K-pot band. This meant Bco. I also had a white cross made form tape to show that I was a medic. Cco. used blue tape and so on.
Hope this helps.

F.M.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 21, 2008)

Firemedic said:


> I could be wrong but when I was in, mid."90", we had the shapes to show which co. you were in.
> 
> I.E.: I had 1 red tape band around my K-pot band. This meant Bco. I also had a white cross made form tape to show that I was a medic. Cco. used blue tape and so on.
> Hope this helps.
> ...



My K-Pot alway's just had mud on it after a jump. :uhh::doh:


----------



## Muppet (Nov 21, 2008)

Yea, that sucks. On another note, I had a friend in my platoon who became towed and somehow got loose causing his L.B.E. being torn in half. He landed fine, minus half of his L.B.E. and we were jumping into J.R.T.C.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 9, 2008)

> U.S. Army Sgt. 1st Class Jason McLoud gives a jump brief to a group of soldiers selected from an airborne jump lottery in support of Operation Toy Drop on Pope Air Force Base, N.C., Dec. 5, 2008. McLoud is assigned to Headquarters and Headquarters Company, Civil Affairs Team, Psychological Operations Command, 82nd Airborne Division, on Fort Bragg, N.C.
> U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. DeNoris A. Mickle









> U.S. Army soldiers practice parachute landing falls after donating toys for an airborne jump lottery during Operation Toy Drop on Pope Air Force Base, N.C., Dec. 5, 2008. The soldiers are assigned to the 82nd Airborne Division.
> U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Michael B. Keller









> U.S. Army soldiers assigned to the 82nd Airborne Division prepare to board a C-130 Hercules aircraft during Operation Toy Drop on Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 6, 2008.
> U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. Jeremy Lock









> A U.S. Army soldier assigned to the 82nd Airborne Division parachutes from a C-130 Hercules aircraft during Operation Toy Drop on Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 6, 2008.
> U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Michael B. Keller


----------



## Ravage (Dec 9, 2008)

> U.S. Army soldiers descend from an aircraft during Operation Toy Drop on Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 6, 2008. The soldiers are assigned to the 82nd Airborne Division. Operation Toy Drop is an annual airborne jump on Fort Bragg, N.C.
> U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. Jeremy Lock









> U.S. Army soldiers assigned to the 82nd Airborne Division walk to a rally point, while others parachute from a C-130 Hercules aircraft during Operation Toy Drop on Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 6, 2008.
> U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Michael B. Keller









> Irish Defense Force Sgt. *******, a jumpmaster from the Army Ranger Wing, Curragh Camp, County Kildare, Ireland, prepares to award U.S. Army soldiers assigned to the 82nd Airborne Division, Fort Bragg, N.C., Irish army jump wings during Operation Toy Drop on Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 6, 2008.
> U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. DeNoris A. Mickle


----------



## car (Dec 9, 2008)

I participated in Toy Drop in '99 and '00. 

Canadian and German wings.


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 9, 2008)

all those jumpers with their feet apart... fail


----------



## harryhubbard68 (Dec 9, 2008)

A good unit to growup in.  "I'd rather be a baby in the belly of a..."


----------



## Ravage (Jan 11, 2009)

A couple of more:





Download HiRes


> Sgt. Roy Mitchell, a native of Garden Grove, Calif., assigned Troop C, 5th Squadron, 73rd Cavalry Regiment, 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division, Multi-National Division-Baghdad, pinpoints a target using a specialized optical device prior to the a national police graduation Jan. 9 in the Rusafa District of eastern Baghdad. Paratroopers of 5th Squadron, 73rd Cavalry Regiment, 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division, partnered with Iraqi security forces to provide security for the NP graduation.
> (Photographer: Pfc. Mitchell Taylor : 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division Public Affairs)







Download HiRes


> Staff Sgt. Wesley Hodges, a native of Elysian Fields, Texas and assigned to Troop C, 5th Squadron, 73rd Cavalry Regiment, 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division, Multi-National Division-Baghdad, mans a security position during a national police graduation Jan. 9 in the Rusafa District of eastern Baghdad. Paratroopers of 5th Squadron, 73rd Cavalry Regiment, 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division, partnered with Iraqi security forces to provide security during the NP graduation.
> (Photographer: Pfc. Mitchell Taylor : 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division Public Affairs)







Download HiRes


> Paratroopers assigned to the Troop C, 5th Squadron, 73rd Cavalry Regiment, 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division, Multi-National Division-Baghdad, partnered with Iraqi security forces to provide security for the national police graduation Jan. 9 in the Rusafa district of eastern Baghdad.
> (Photographer: Pfc. Mitchell Taylor : 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division Public Affairs)


----------



## Tyrant (Jan 11, 2009)

RetPara said:


> Post #14 \ Picture 2
> 
> What are the woodland bags? Are those some of standard jump stowage bags for all the different kinds of rucks and such folks are carrying now?



Those are the Parachutist Drop Bag. You can shove a whole bunch of stuff in the PDB, like your ruck an aid bag and maybe even your body armor or LCE/RACK/MOLLE if you like. It has alot of room in it, but it is heavy. Its handy, in that you can shove alot of crap in it just loose, but when you hit the ground and de-rig it sucks having to hump it around because its so bulky and it is heavy when compared to the Harness, Single Point Release. You can jump it freefall or static line so it is versatile. I always preferred to jump the h-harness or the HSPR.


----------



## picketpounder (Feb 12, 2009)

*what memories!*

All the blood rushed to my midsection looking at those! 

AATW!


----------



## Ravage (Jul 7, 2009)

The 82nd doing it's thing in Iraq:







> U.S. Army Sgt. Joey Benavides, of 5th Squadron, 73rd Cavalry Regiment, 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division, observes the objective through a rifle mounted advanced combat optic while manning a support by fire position during a joint air assault operation planned and led by the Iraqi army and Iraqi national police in the Ma'dain area, east of Baghdad, Iraq, June 26. The Soldiers search for weapons caches and insurgent activity during one of the largest air assault operations conducted in the Multi-National Division - Baghdad area since the start of Operation Iraqi Freedom.









> Iraqi soldiers and U.S. Soldiers of 5th Squadron, 73rd Cavalry Regiment, 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division, establish security from behind the cover of an earthen berm during a joint air assault operation planned and led by the Iraqi army and Iraqi national police in the Ma'dain area east of Baghdad, Iraq, June 26. The Soldiers search for weapons caches and insurgent activity during one of the largest air assault operations conducted in the Multi-National Division - Baghdad area since the start of Operation Iraqi Freedom.









> U.S. Soldiers of 5th Squadron, 73rd Cavalry Regiment, 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division, participate in a joint air assault operation planned and led by the Iraqi army and Iraqi national police in the countryside east of Baghdad, Iraq, June 26. The Soldiers search for weapons caches and insurgent activity during one of the largest air assault operations conducted in the Multi-National Division - Baghdad area since the start of Operation Iraqi Freedom.









> U.S. Soldiers of 5th Squadron, 73rd Cavalry Regiment, 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division, man a position while U.S. Army helicopters pass overhead during a joint air assault operation planned and led by the Iraqi army and Iraqi national police, in the Ma'dain area east of Baghdad, Iraq, June 26. The Soldiers searched for weapons caches and insurgent activity during one of the largest air assault operations conducted in the Multi-National Division - Baghdad area since the start of Operation Iraqi Freedom.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 8, 2009)

Go get em boys! I miss being a line medic.

F.M.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 8, 2009)

Cool pics.


----------



## tjwest (Jul 8, 2009)

Great pics.  I always remember a lot of grumbling on jump days - especially if it was just to make sure we were current.  Now I'd take that any day over sitting here in my office.  Especially a hollywood daytime jump like the first set.  What a great way to spend an afternoon, and you're getting paid for it no less.  I guess the grass is always greener.


----------

